# Zombear Craves Your Flesh



## otterface (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, guys!

I wasn't entirely sure which forum section was appropriate for this so I settled on off-topic to play it safe. My apologies if I was incorrect!

Sefeiren and I noticed recently that the latest contest on PatchTogether is "Zombies Voodoo and Dark Art," and we just couldn't resist drawing up an idea for it. We came up with a cute little guy called Zombear that we hope will become a plush if he wins, and I figured I'd hop over here and see if there is any interest in him.

You can check Zombear out at http://www.patchtogether.com/designs/zombear-4144.html

If you like him, please take a moment to vote on him! Signing up is free and only takes a minute, and voting is the only way to let the folks at PatchTogether know that people want a design to get made!  If Zombear's just not your cup of tea then thanks anyway for taking a moment to read this. We appreciate it!


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

id get it as a t-shirt :3


----------



## CaptainNico (Nov 27, 2010)

D'awww. It's kewt. I guess I'll spare a vote for the darn little critter.


----------



## otterface (Nov 27, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> id get it as a t-shirt :3



We think it'd make a great t-shirt, too. Not sure whether PatchTogether will do both, though. It's definitely worth asking if he manages to pull off the win, so we'll keep it in mind!



CaptainNico said:


> D'awww. It's kewt. I guess I'll spare a vote for the darn little critter.


 
Thanks, CaptainNico! Votes area always appreciated, and we're glad you like him!


----------

